# Caffeine pills - they're bad mmmkay



## alocin (8 Aug 2012)

Just a friendly note to all the prospective members out there:
Caffeine pills (wake-ups, no-doze, etc) are a stimulant drug, and the use of caffeine in pill format will preclude the enrolment process until such a time when you are "clean" of them. 

The more you know! 


Edit: for accuracy


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Aug 2012)

Who are you? 
What is your reference? 
How do you know this? 
By what authority are you the authority?

The reason I ask is that a drive-by posting with no other information is just speculation.


----------



## KeoughJ (8 Aug 2012)

Its in the CFLRS Hand Book I believe.

As in any work or civilian place, the military environment has specific rules. Each candidate must scrupulously follow these rules to avoid disciplinary and/or administrative sanctions.

Prohibited articles:
Here is a list of prohibited articles:

Fire arms or edged weapons (switch-blade knives, knives with blades longer than 6 inches)
Food stuff (fruits, chips, candy, etc.) and drinks, including supplements
Alcoholic beverages
Illegal substances (including caffeine concentrate "wake up")
Materials with sexual connotation (magazines, photos, DVD, accessories, etc)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2012)

KeoughJ said:
			
		

> Its in the CFLRS Hand Book I believe.



Those are things you cannot bring to BMQ. That has sweet f**kall with the recruiting process.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Aug 2012)

Merely observing.


----------



## fraserdw (8 Aug 2012)

Unless you are dumb enough to tell someone that you like "wake ups", you are highly unlikely to be excluded from the recruit process for caffeine in the body.  Heck, if they excluded everyone with caffeine we have to rely on hippy tree hugging vegans for national defence!


----------



## seawolf (8 Aug 2012)

i believe it was a question on my drug questionnaire - have you taken, how much and when. But i'm not a 100% sure as clearly I dont get a copy of the questionnaire.

That said - the military quite often enrolls people that have done worse - as long as ur not currently doing drugs, and agree to the CF QR&O's and agree to not do them anymore once in.


----------



## alocin (9 Aug 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Unless you are dumb enough to tell someone that you like "wake ups", you are highly unlikely to be excluded from the recruit process for caffeine in the body.  Heck, if they excluded everyone with caffeine we have to rely on hippy tree hugging vegans for national defence!



I answered the drug use questionnaire honestly, there's no shame in that. I haven't taken anything that I thought was a drug in years. Unfortunately, I thought wrong. It's not "caffeine in the body," it's caffeine pills in particular, of the "wake-ups" or "no-doze" persuasion. 

alocin


----------



## PJGary (9 Aug 2012)

Alcohol is on the list too is it not?
I'm going to go waaaay out on a limb and say... some... of the people who are looking at joining may have used alcohol before.

And even if you couldn't continue the process until you were "off" of the caffeine "effect" wouldn't that delay your process by like 5 hours?

You might want to consider that people who _may_ work in recruiting have already told you it doesn't matter when you are applying.

Don't bring them to basic, even if you do they'll just take them away anyways, just like you shouldn't bring your 2-4 of Pilsner to basic.

Also don't tell them that you only use the Pilsner for "wake-ups".


----------



## P_Laurin (9 Aug 2012)

All I know is that the guy that I was doing the fitness testing with failed the first time because he had an energy drink before, which made his heart rate too high.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Heck, if they excluded everyone with caffeine we have to rely on hippy tree hugging vegans for national defence!


Or Mormons.


----------



## JesseWZ (9 Aug 2012)

He didn't fail his fitness test, he was not medically cleared to be tested. Small difference in wording, larger difference in career implications.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Aug 2012)

Caffeine pills are great for you. Recruits fall asleep all the time, their weak bodies aren't used to staying away in brutal soul breaking conditions they face (air conditioned class rooms for 40 minute periods)

Try crushing caffeine pills in a protein shake mixed with cretatine then drink a water bottle with a scoop of hyperFX. Then a sugar free rockstar an hour later(suar free because you probably need to loose weight)


You'll have so much caffeine in your system people will seem like they are moving in slow motion.


----------



## pthebeau (9 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Caffeine pills are great for you. Recruits fall asleep all the time, their weak bodies aren't used to staying away in brutal soul breaking conditions they face (air conditioned class rooms for 40 minute periods)
> 
> Try crushing caffeine pills in a protein shake mixed with cretatine then drink a water bottle with a scoop of hyperFX. Then a sugar free rockstar an hour later(suar free because you probably need to loose weight)
> 
> ...



My sarcasm detector went off the scale!!!

Let's be realistic here: If you're going to bother crushing caffeine pills, might as well snort them.


----------



## ZacLeChasseur (29 Aug 2012)

funny how you can drink a coffee in the morning during BMQ but cant take a pill with the same amount of caffeine than about 2 coffee

thanks logic !


----------



## dangles (29 Aug 2012)

ZacLeChasseur said:
			
		

> funny how you can drink a coffee in the morning during BMQ but cant take a pill with the same amount of caffeine than about 2 coffee
> 
> thanks logic !



At the same time who knows what else are in these pills, plus I am sure there is some difference in the way the caffeine is digested/absorbed/can't find the right word for it, in the body...even if not they must have a legitimate reason.

It's funny because when I was talking to the recruiter about the drug release form, the sheet asked me how many drinks of alcohol I had. Not how many nights I have drank....I put like 2000 down and I was pretty worried for awhile about getting in, but it wasn't a big issue.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2012)

ZacLeChasseur said:
			
		

> funny how you can drink a coffee in the morning during BMQ but cant take a pill with the same amount of caffeine than about 2 coffee
> 
> thanks logic !



The word 'myopic' comes to mind...


----------



## PanaEng (29 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> It's funny because when I was talking to the recruiter about the drug release form, the sheet asked me how many drinks of alcohol I had. Not how many nights I have drank....I put like 2000 down and I was pretty worried for awhile about getting in, but it wasn't a big issue.


That's funny, made me choke on my pseudoephedrine.
Don't they ask for the period of time: "How many drinks of alcohol have you had in the last week?"

cheers


----------



## The_Falcon (29 Aug 2012)

Quite a bit of speculation going on in here.  Caffeine pills ARE on the Non-Prescribed Drug Questionaire.  Based on the information you provide, the MCC's have a matrix they use to determine whether or not your NPD use (including alcohol) precludes you from further recruiting processing.  And yes I have seen people counselled out for alcohol use.


----------



## pthebeau (17 Sep 2012)

I have used caffeine pills before, and there is a distinct difference between them, coffee and even energy drinks.  My guess is that...since no one can ingest 2 large coffees in a single gulp, it must be harder to manage.  Oh boy do I remember when I got jumped off the "caffeine train".  I stopped using coffee, tea and caffeine pills cold turkey on a Monday.  A slug would have got more work done that entire week.  I could only imagine if the "coffee rations" didn't get to a forward base/camp for say a week.  I'd have to inform myself on the combat effectiveness of a squadron of slugs...


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Sep 2012)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> That's funny, made me choke on my pseudoephedrine.
> Don't they ask for the period of time: "How many drinks of alcohol have you had in the last week?"
> 
> cheers



On my questionnaire a time line was not mentioned, I also had to do A LOT of ciphering for ~20 years of smoking (how many cigarettes), how much alcohol in 25 years I had, and drugs!!  That was the hard one to remember the many good times. But I sat there and made the other candidates wait while I counted, and counted.  :nod:

ME

VVV


----------



## tylertydubien (24 Sep 2012)

For those who are questioning the creator of the thread, it's completely true. I did my CFAT 3 months ago, and was told that my score was "extremely impressive", but I couldn't advance to the medical because I had admitted to taking caffeine pills on the drug questionnaire. I find it ridiculous that the forces allow coffee, but not caffeine tablets since they contain the same drug, but whatever. I just looked at it as 6 more months to get into better shape.


----------



## dvh1 (25 Sep 2012)

tylertydubien said:
			
		

> For those who are questioning the creator of the thread, it's completely true. I did my CFAT 3 months ago, and was told that my score was "extremely impressive", but I couldn't advance to the medical because I had admitted to taking caffeine pills on the drug questionnaire. I find it ridiculous that the forces allow coffee, but not caffeine tablets since they contain the same drug, but whatever. I just looked at it as 6 more months to get into better shape.



How long ago did you take the pills?


----------



## tylertydubien (25 Sep 2012)

I had said the use was ongoing, which was true. I have since quit, though. I had no idea they were frowned upon, since caffeine is a completely legal drug, and is in many products that we consume every day.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Sep 2012)

tylertydubien said:
			
		

> I had said the use was ongoing, which was true. I have since quit, though. I had no idea they were frowned upon, since caffeine is a completely legal drug, and is in many products that we consume every day.



So is alcohol and yet that is on there as well  :  The form isn't about legal/illegal its about your health and how what you may have taken may have effected your health.   Which is why its call the NON PRESCRIBED DRUG questionaire.


----------

